# Leaking Clippard Solenoid - Burkert Replacement



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

This solenoid is no more than 6 months old. I had noticed that my cylinder dropped its pressure very fast. From full to 500psi in two weeks. After checking all of my connections (because of course it couldn't be my piece if a$$ clippard solenoid) I finally checked the solenoid and this is what I saw. 

http://www.vimeo.com/17308869

Is there any remedy for this problem?

*From the good recommendation of a moderator, here is all of the info I have collected throughout this process. Posting in the first post so you will have instant easy access in the future.* 

*_________UPDATE_________*

Now you can purchase the entire Solenoid from aquariumplants.com WITH the power cord installed. These units have the Viton seals and not the Buna-n seals but for our applications they are still the best solenoid you can get for the money. Below is the link. 

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Burkert_Brass_Solenoid_Valve_Type_6011_p/bu6011.htm

A friend (Left C) informed me that the clippard has a 16/3 cord and is a little bigger dia. than a cord that would work for the burkert which is 18/3 power cord. He also said that if I could find a CPU cord that should work as well.

Just for ease, here are all of the components that will be needed for anyone who wants to get a Burkert solenoid and not have to worry about your solenoid failing for quite some time. 

Brass Burkert Solenoid

SS Burkert Solenoid

Cable Plug to DIN 43650 LED, No Varistor

Cable Plug to DIN 43650 LED With Varistor

6FT Power Cord 18/3 SJTW 

Here again is MR.Fisher's guide to wiring a Burkert solenoid!

The plug is right at $2 but shipping is close to $10 so if I were you I would just go to your local home improvement warehouse and ask for a 3 wire 3 prong power cord with (I assume this is what it means) 18 gauge wire. 

Now I know that the solenoids I I linked to are more expensive than the AP.com Burkert solenoid. This is mainly because of the Buna-n seals. They are specifically designed for use with co2 so we wont have to worry about corrosion and failure in the long term. 

Once again I would like to thank everyone for their help with this thread. Especially my good friend Left C who has helped myself and many, many, many people in the aquatic plant community attain quality components receiving little to no personal gain except for the feeling of pride when another person thanks him for his knowledge.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Unscrew the four screws holding the coil to the block. Clean it out and check the piston for damage, etc. Then screw closed and securely. You could use a silicone lube or petroleum jelly as well.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Unscrew the four screws holding the coil to the block. Clean it out and check the piston for damage, etc. Then screw closed and securely. You could use a silicone lube or petroleum jelly as well.


I was afraid to do that on the other solenoid I had go down on me a couple months ago because I always pictured opening it up and springs and other things popping out at me. I will try. 

PS- still haven't received the Fe tabs.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That leaked is caused by the tiny oring that seals the brass sleeve to the aluminum body of the valve. Unfortunately there is no fix for this, just replacement.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> That leaked is caused by the tiny oring that seals the brass sleeve to the aluminum body of the valve. Unfortunately there is no fix for this, just replacement.


Do you perhaps know what the o-ring material is made out of on these solenoids?


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

same problem - just discovered mine leaking today. I put some silicone lube on the oring so I'll see how that works. I have went through about 4 clippard valves in 4 years. Junk in my opinion. What is a good affordable replacement??


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I've had mine for years now. It seems to be fine.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> I've had mine for years now. It seems to be fine.


Since about the first of the year (2010) the Clippard solenoids are now made in China. Apparently the old American made ones were much better. But, I'm sure Clippard was able to make much, much more money having them made in China


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

Happened on one of my clippard solenoids recently as well. I picked up a STC solenoid which look pretty much the same as the clippard ones with a different logo. Worked great and was pretty cheep. 
http://stcvalve.com/Poppet_Valve_Specification_2V025.htm


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> I've had mine for years now. It seems to be fine.





helgymatt said:


> Since about the first of the year (2010) the Clippard solenoids are now made in China. Apparently the old American made ones were much better. But, I'm sure Clippard was able to make much, much more money having them made in China


I was going to say the same thing as Matt, O. Seems they have changed a lot of manufacturing process which cost them a lot less money and never decided to lower there sales cost. Crap IMO. 

The fact that mine is less then 6 month old and was installed impeccably carefully and was never messed with the whole time its been on the system, really show to me that these new solenoids are quite less reliable than their older counterparts were. 

I will definitely not be buying another clippard and actually would not mind spending a good amount more money than the clippards cost in order to ensure that im getting a good dependable solenoid. There really is nothing that bothers me more to have to go and spend ~$20 on a tank of pressurized gas only to find that in two weeks bue to faulty equipment I have to do it again!:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea I have had 2 leaky Clippard valves. Mine didn't leak out the side, it just wouldn't shut off. I tried the "clean out" trick as explained on Rex Grigg site but after a week it would happen again. I replaced it with another one and had the same problem after a month. I eventually got fed up and replaced it with a Red Hat Solenoid valve. It was a bit more expensive (~$40 I think) and it is much larger but it works.

I wish i could buy a Greenleaf Aquarium Solenoid Valve, they look really nice...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Solid said:


> Yea I have had 2 leaky Clippard valves. Mine didn't leak out the side, it just wouldn't shut off. I tried the "clean out" trick as explained on Rex Grigg site but after a week it would happen again. I replaced it with another one and had the same problem after a month. I eventually got fed up and replaced it with a Red Hat Solenoid valve. It was a bit more expensive (~$40 I think) and it is much larger but it works.
> 
> I wish i could buy a Greenleaf Aquarium Solenoid Valve, they look really nice...


Do you have a link to the red hat?


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Well it looks like this one:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/RED-HAT-Solenoid-Valve-3UL49?Pid=search

But i would have to double check my model number to make sure exactly which model i bought was. Also I bought one from a local air/gas place and it was much cheaper than this.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

burkert solenoids ftw. Never had a problem, and I've owned about 6.
pm me for info on where to buy if you don't already have it. 
brass is about $48 stainless is double the price.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. Fisher said:


> burkert solenoids ftw. Never had a problem, and I've owned about 6.
> pm me for info on where to buy if you don't already have it.
> brass is about $48 stainless is double the price.


I would really appreciate any links.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Burkert_Brass_Solenoid_Valve_Type_6011_p/bu6011.htm


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I was visiting the fab shop today and saw something rather unusual. Clippard has improved there plunger assembly, the seal and entire workings are completely different. However, the part you folks are having trouble with is the same.. Good to see the new improvement I will get pics up if folks are interested.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> http://www.aquariumplants.com/Burkert_Brass_Solenoid_Valve_Type_6011_p/bu6011.htm


Would it be safe to assume that the fittings are the same size as the clippard and I could essentially just unscrew the clippard and put this in its place?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

^ yep


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do the 6011's on AP's site have the buna-n seals?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info thus far folks! 

So I guess there is no place to just buy a burkert with buna-n's and a cord installed?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Even the regular burkerts w/o bunas would be a big improvement over the clippard?

As far as the cord goes, is it just the plug I would have to install or the whole cord that would need to be wired into the solenoid? If its just the plug then thats a piece of cake, I did that on my Iwaki pump for my 37g.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Mr. Fisher said:


> if you buy one from iprocessmart, then include a 2506 DIn connector. All you need is the power cord.


Can you provide a direct link to the one to buy?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.iprocessmart.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=4024T6011

i think that's the page.

edit - 

my bad, pages...

http://www.iprocessmart.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CablePlug


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

This is confusing me for some reason. I just need to get a solenoid asap.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. Fisher said:


> Yes, this is the link for a Viton sealed Burkert type 6011 in brass, and it comes with a pre-installed power cord. They make burkert solenoids with the Buna-N seals, which are slightly better than Viton in the long term.
> 
> Most of the Burkert solenoids do not come with a power cord. I have written a DIY on how to wire in case you want a BUna-N, which is rated as excellent for CO2 usage (Viton is only rated Good).
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7783-How-to-wire-a-Burkert-type-6011-solenoid


Great write up. Just got done reading it. Its like wiring up a new thermostat in your home no big deal. I think when my baby girl falls asleep and I can put her down thEn get off the iPhone and get on my home cPu ill be able to order what I need.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

oldpunk78 said:


> http://www.iprocessmart.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=4024T6011
> 
> i think that's the page.
> 
> ...


and which is the one to buy? There is like 15 of them.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

FYI here are a couple links Left C shot me when I asked him about the burkert. (copy and paste of his PM)

Bummer

freshwatersystems.com has them in stock. These are the ones with the Buna-N seals.

NOTE: You will have to order one of the two LED cable plugs. They don't come stock with one. The links are below.

solenoids

brass: http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6016-22-miniature-solenoid-valve-brass-body.aspx

stainless steel: http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6015-22-miniature-solenoid-valve-stainless-steel-body.aspx

LED cable plugs

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6017-cable-plug-to-din-43650-led-no-varistor.aspx

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6018-cable-plug-to-din-43650-led-with-varistor.aspx


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

lol - that's left c's hand ^ (in the link)



> and which is the one to buy? There is like 15 of them.


http://www.iprocessmart.com/Merchan...roduct_Code=BU456786X&Category_Code=4024T6011
and
http://www.iprocessmart.com/Merchan...roduct_Code=BU008403B&Category_Code=CablePlug

the left c link looks way easier...

(i ordered mine from aquariumplants.com b/c i didn't care about the led and didn't want to mess with the cord. i think it was about $53 dollars shipped)

edited for bad link - woop's


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

So if I ordered from c's links what exactly would I need? A cord?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Left C was ceraintly a great help to the hobby and continues to do so on other forums. Sad that he couldn't follow the rules here and remain a member here.

But I guess the legacy continues on. Good for him.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

C has been a great friend of mine since my beginning in this hobby. I have quite alot of respect for him. 

Mr.fisher you are the man and I thank you aswell!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Can the title of this thread be changed to include "leaking Clippard Solenoid - Burkert Replacement"?

This has been a very informative thread!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Let's keep on track guys, this has been an informative thread. Let's not get sidetracked. Thanks. 

Edit: By the way, thanks to Mr. Fisher for giving us a great wealth of information. His build over at the barrreport is outstanding. I just finished reading it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Quick question. Any chance I could use the power cable off the clippard for the Burkert?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

EDIT...

NVM, I just looked up what a varistor is and ill be getting one with it for $2 more.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay have another question. Trying to decide if the buna seals are worth $62.24 shipped or if the one from freshwater has anything the AP.com's solenoid that only cost $48.99 shipped doesn't. Am I missing something?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Any chance I could use the power cable off the clippard for the Burkert?


Aside from the varistor you have linked to, there is also the possibility that the DIN connector might not match up as well.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Momotaro said:


> Aside from the varistor you have linked to, there is also the possibility that the DIN connector might not match up as well.


Anyone else know if I can use the clippards cord on the Burkert?

I just bought the Burkert with the varistor and will hopefully be getting it next week. Until then I took off the solenoid in the system and will just have to turn the co2 off and on when needed till the solenoid gets here.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

A friend (Left C) informed me that the clippard has a 16/3 cord and is a little bigger dia. than a cord that would work for the burkert which is 18/3 power cord. He also said that if I could find a CPU cord that should work as well.

Just for ease, here are all of the components that will be needed for anyone who wants to get a Butkert solenoid and not have to worry about your solenoid failing for quite some time. 

Brass Burkert Solenoid

SS Burkert Solenoid

Cable Plug to DIN 43650 LED, No Varistor

Cable Plug to DIN 43650 LED With Varistor

6FT Power Cord 18/3 SJTW 

Here again is MR.Fisher's guide to wiring a Burkert solenoid!

The plug is right at $2 but shipping is close to $10 so if I were you I would just go to your local home improvement warehouse and ask for a 3 wire 3 prong power cord with (I assume this is what it means) 18 gauge wire. 

Now I know that the solenoids I I linked to are more expensive than the AP.com Burkert solenoid. This is mainly because of the Buna-n seals. They are specifically designed for use with co2 so we wont have to worry about corrosion and failure in the long term. 

Once again I would like to thank everyone for their help with this thread. Especially my good friend Left C who has helped myself and many, many, many people in the aquatic plant community attain quality components receiving little to no personal gain except for the feeling of pride when another person thanks him for his knowledge.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

bsmith, that is an excellent inventory of parts. I would hate for it to get lost in this thread, would you mind also copying them to the first post?

I would also reccomend that if any other parts or ideas come up, it may be beneficial to keep that first post up to date. 

I remember this being a problem with some other types of threads like this where info just gets buried and forgotten.

Great job to all involved!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

For sure.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Just got the solenoid in the mail this morning. I was going to go to Lowe's and see if I could get a 18/3 cord since it is the one recommended for this solenoid. But the clippard cord is a 16/3 and only a bit bigger. After taking the clippard apart and eying things I thought it could work. After putting it all together and a bit of extra tugging on the cord it all worked perfectly. When I plug it in it makes that nice click!


















































And done.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Hooked up and soap tested for leaks.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Heard a PC power cord is 18/3 and works. I must have 10 of them at home. If anyone can confirm they're good, I would make a few available just for shipping cost.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Heard a PC power cord is 18/3 and works. I must have 10 of them at home. If anyone can confirm they're good, I would make a few available just for shipping cost.


This is correct most CPU power supply cords will work in this situation. I was about to rip one out of a CPU at work but decided that I would try to use that before destroying company equipment


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

Will this work w GLA's ultimate co2 regulator. The clippard solenoid crap out. Want to replace it but not w another clippard.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If in/out ports are the same size then your good to go. I can't get gla's site up on my iPhone or I would check it out.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

i thought GLA was using a custom SS burkert now? in any case, if you had a clippard off an older model isn't it still under warranty?

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...als-...-available-very-soon?p=52367#post52367


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

speedballz said:


> Will this work w GLA's ultimate co2 regulator. The clippard solenoid crap out. Want to replace it but not w another clippard.


I'd contact Orlando. For what you paid, it should be covered.


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

Nope...$36 for new clippard replacement. But dont really want another clippard. Rather spent my $$$ on something more durable.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Why havent you purchased the burkert yet?


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

Bummer...freshwatersystems has the burkert 6011 on backordered till mid April. Can't get my new solenoid :-(


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Aquariumplamts.com has them I believe.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

speedballz said:


> Bummer...freshwatersystems has the burkert 6011 on backordered till mid April. Can't get my new solenoid :-(


this's so stupid.

I placed an order last week. i ordered the solenoid + plug w/ varistor. I received a notification about a backorder. I called this monday and asked what was on backorder. The rep stated ONLY the plug w/ varistor was on backorder for 2 weeks but the plug WITHOUT varistor and solenoid were in stock.

ok fine. I cancel and reorder solenoid + plug w/o varistor. I get another notification about a backorder until 4/15.

I called today (Wednesday) asking what happened and the rep tells me everything is on backorder until April. Somehow in the 5 minutes between when I cancelled my first order and placed my second order, both the solenoid and the plug w/ varistor went out of stock. 

From what I understand they keep a very limited stock on hand for the aquarium community, so I kept trying to ask whether my order would be further delayed if I cancelled and reordered the plug w/ varistor (I'd prefer the varistor). I'm not sure if they've already placed their next order to their supplier and wanted to be sure their April 15 shipment would cover my order. But she wouldn't give me a straight answer. Just kept repeating that everything's on backorder until April. Then she commented that "parcel post to Hawaii takes a month anyways" - as if somehow I shouldn't care about a 1.5 month backorder. 

So yea. This's dumb. I'm off to aquariumplants now.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

They are a hot commodity. I'm not sure but I think in the thread of mine that outlines where to buy and how to put one together, there may be another source. Can we not get them directly from burkert? I might have to try to contact them tomorrow about availability to us on the site. It would do nothing but benefit them due to more sales being made.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/71951-b-rkert-6011-solenoids-buna-seals.html


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

bsmith said:


> They are a hot commodity. I'm not sure but I think in the thread of mine that outlines where to buy and how to put one together, there may be another source. Can we not get them directly from burkert? I might have to try to contact them tomorrow about availability to us on the site. It would do nothing but benefit them due to more sales being made.


my understanding was that the lag time for ordering direct was 4-6 wks. That was the whole reason why someone got freshwater systems to stock some. But it's a very limited stock (like 5 iirc). So yea. Unless another vendor wants to step up, it looks like aquariumplants is the only option. I don't think the viton seals are really gonna hurt much. Haven't heard any complaints of leaks from people with viton seals.


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

15mins on hold just to cancel the order. Gonna order from aquariumplanrts.com instead. I dont think most of us can't wait a month and ahalf from an eqipment unless you have spare parts layong around.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

speedballz said:


> 15mins on hold just to cancel the order. Gonna order from aquariumplanrts.com instead. I dont think most of us can't wait a month and ahalf from an eqipment unless you have spare parts layong around.


don't hafta hassle with the powercord now too


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

mcubed45 - it's not true they are in backorder, not the solenoid, just the plug w/varistor. I ordered on Monday, got a backorder notification yesterday. When I called yesterday, I was told because one item is on back order they held the whole shipping till they get all the items, otherwise they charge shipping separately. I told them to just cancel the cable plug and send me the solenoid. This morning I sent an email asking if it got shipped and they sent me a tracking number. I will call in a week to see if they got the connector back 'cause I was told by 2 different employees that they have already ordered the part and should get shipment in 7-10 days.

From what I read, I think I can still use the solenoid without the other part.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

davesnothere said:


> mcubed45 - it's not true they are in backorder, not the solenoid, just the plug w/varistor. I ordered on Monday, got a backorder notification yesterday. When I called yesterday, I was told because one item is on back order they held the whole shipping till they get all the items, otherwise they charge shipping separately. I told them to just cancel the cable plug and send me the solenoid. This morning I sent an email asking if it got shipped and they sent me a tracking number. I will call in a week to see if they got the connector back 'cause I was told by 2 different employees that they have already ordered the part and should get shipment in 7-10 days.
> 
> From what I read, I think I can still use the solenoid without the other part.
> 
> Hope this helps.


mmm you need the plug (either version) to connect to an outlet. otherwise the solenoid is intended to plug into some other power bracket. won't work by itself. take a look at bsmith's post to see what you'll be getting. 

the info you were told is what i was also told on monday. immediately cancelled and reordered solenoid + plug w/o varistor. but as of today the girl I talked to stated that they are out of everything (i.e. solenoid, plug w/ varistor, plug w/o varistor) and will not get new stock until 4/15. on monday I was told about a week for backorder.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

dave, you're only getting this:



bsmith said:


>


you need this:


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Never had pressurized CO2. I thought the plug was not mandatory. 

Bummer !!!

Only if I had known I would have asked them to ship them both at the same time. Now I would have to pay $5 shipping again anyway to get this thing to work.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are replacing a clippard with a burkert you can use the power cord from the clippard. Its a bit larger but you can make it work. A PC power cord will also suffice.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

davesnothere said:


> Never had pressurized CO2. I thought the plug was not mandatory.
> 
> Bummer !!!
> 
> Only if I had known I would have asked them to ship them both at the same time. Now I would have to pay $5 shipping again anyway to get this thing to work.


ya... kinda sucks they didn't tell you this also. it's not really indicated anywhere on their website either. the only way you know what you need is by left c's post here or on other forums.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

bsmith said:


> If you are replacing a clippard with a burkert you can use the power cord from the clippard. Its a bit larger but you can make it work. A PC power cord will also suffice.


the clippard uses the same DIN adapter?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

You still need the adaptor but im not sure if the clippard ddapter would work. That may be something to check out. I was referring to the cord. 

Here is my thread BTW with some good info in it.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ng-clippard-solenoid-burkert-replacement.html


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

good stuff. thx bs.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

No problem. I actually just pm'd kyle to see if he would sticky it. I think that there are going to be a lot of people in the coming months and years that are going to be looking for a quality replacement to their china made clippards.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Shouldn't any adapter with the same 3 prongs work ? The other day when I was told it was on back order I did a search on DIN 43650, basically to see if anyone else is selling it, saw a lot of different manufacturers. I wonder if any of them would match. May be time to start making a few phone calls.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

davesnothere said:


> Shouldn't any adapter with the same 3 prongs work ? The other day when I was told it was on back order I did a search on DIN 43650, basically to see if anyone else is selling it, saw a lot of different manufacturers. I wonder if any of them would match. May be time to start making a few phone calls.


it really is just a plastic holder with an LED (and/or varistor). the 3 pins on the solenoid are just for ground, (+), and (-). if you wanted to be really gettho you could try solder a power cord directly to the pins or something. 

from the pics on that other guys wiring guide, there isn't any circuitry on the board inside.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Left C sent me a few links , for some reason I got the impression that the the adapter is not a necessity but more of a nice feature because it has the LED. I need to find that thread.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It's necessary there is no where to wire the power wires to the solenoid w/o it.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll take your word for it


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

bsmith said:


> It's necessary there is no where to wire the power wires to the solenoid w/o it.


for a clean install.

you *could* connect the 3 wires from the power cord directly to the pins on the solenoid. it wouldn't be pretty tho


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Solder and electrical tape till adapter is available


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

davesnothere said:


> Solder and electrical tape till adapter is available


yep. or some quick connect clips or somethin if you don't wanna worry about cleaning the pins off later.


----------



## speedballz (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it sucks that not many vendors, more specifically one vendor carried what we need but currently backordered. Aquarium is such a niche market and i'm not surprised a lot of vendors carried what we need.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I updated the first post that has everything you would ever want to know about the Burkert solenoids with a link to aquariumplants.com where you can purchase a Brass Burkert 6011 with Viton seals that has the power cord pre installed!

Dont buy a Clippard, there are better options out there!!!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

unless you go with the clippard mouse!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

btimmer92 said:


> unless you go with the clippard mouse!


I always thought the Mouse solenoids were pretty cool. I personally do not have any experience with the mouse so the only taste in my mouth that was left by clippard was a bitter one when the normal sized solenoids burnt up after a few months use. 

Now if your telling me that you have used the mouse solenoids for a decent amount of time trouble free I will be happy to keep any future Clippard bashing solely on the normal sized solenoids.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, I personally use original clippard, I mean I have it so I will just wait unitl it dies, bu then I will go mouse. I sell lots of mouses, and noone ever has problems with them. I do know that they do not gt hot AT ALL, which is why they don't burn out. on the block solenoids, all the AC voltage is going straight into the coil box and putting out 6 watts, and making it super hot. Since the mouse uses an AC DC adapter, their is very few power goin in, it uses 2/3 of a watt. It is good for 1 billion on/off cycles.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

btimmer92 said:


> Actually, I personally use original clippard, I mean I have it so I will just wait unitl it dies, bu then I will go mouse. I sell lots of mouses, and noone ever has problems with them. I do know that they do not gt hot AT ALL, which is why they don't burn out. on the block solenoids, all the AC voltage is going straight into the coil box and putting out 6 watts, and making it super hot. Since the mouse uses an AC DC adapter, their is very few power goin in, it uses 2/3 of a watt. It is good for 1 billion on/off cycles.


I'm sure that the Clippard you have is one of the older ones that were made in the USA. About 2 years ago they switched production to China and as we all know, when that happens quality usually takes a hit. They look exactly the same they just say made in china. It was an unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

nope, its about 4 months old  still working


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

HaaHaa!!! Well my last china made clippards lasted about a year combined so you should still have a few good months left.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

bsmith said:


> This solenoid is no more than 6 months old. I had noticed that my cylinder dropped its pressure very fast. From full to 500psi in two weeks. After checking all of my connections (because of course it couldn't be my piece if a$$ clippard solenoid) I finally checked the solenoid and this is what I saw.


That is exactly where the leaks on my Clippard solenoid about 2 years ago.
Ive used it for about a month only and it was leaking!

Here is the old pic I have. The area clouded in red is where the leaks are coming from.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

herns said:


> That is exactly where the leaks on my Clippard solenoid about 2 years ago.
> Ive used it for about a month only and it was leaking!
> 
> Here is the old pic I have. The area clouded in red is where the leaks are coming from.


Yes, that was my problem too.


----------



## binders (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine too! Sounds like a bad part.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

My cippard solenoid wouldn't shut off either. Didnt last even 2 years and that is piss poor reliability.

I'm currently running without a solenoid. If I ever decide to install one, it definitely won't be a clippard.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

mcubed45 said:


> for a clean install.
> 
> you *could* connect the 3 wires from the power cord directly to the pins on the solenoid. it wouldn't be pretty tho


I wouldn't do that. I THINK there is a capacitor or some type of electrical component in the cable box that is important.

Edit: Actually I may be wrong.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Another Clippard solenoid failure.

Only four months runtime on it. Emptied my 20lb. tank twice in that time. I thought it was just my poor plumbing skills, and never suspected the solenoid.

Got the tank refilled today after running on DIY for a long while out of frustration, and proceeded to leak check the heck out of all my connections. Just couldn't figure it out until I accidentally put some force on the solenoid shaft with the electrical core removed, and was rewarded with a _hissssss_.

Slathering the solenoid with soap revealed it was leaking in the same spot as depicted above.

Ironically, I already had three Precision Dynamics solenoids I purchased on Ebay for $5 each before I got the tank; and only got the Clippard because I decided it would be safer to go with a familiar and known reliable option. :hihi:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That sucks, nothing worse then paying for something and not getting your money out of it. 

I am a big proponent of spending the extra bit to get a more quality piece of equipment. 

Unfortunately I thought that the clippard was that (and actually was till they changed manufacturing locations/procedures, still have a US made one working that I have had for 3+ years) and that's why I had them. 

So I will suggest that you get a burkert (or any solenoid of your choice) just in case one of the other solenoids you have does fail. Since it takes a few days to order a new solenoid and for it to arrive.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Ashok said:


> My cippard solenoid wouldn't shut off either. Didnt last even 2 years and that is piss poor reliability.
> 
> I'm currently running without a solenoid. If I ever decide to install one, it definitely won't be a clippard.


 
Go for Burkert! You cant go wrong.roud:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

herns said:


> Go for Burkert! You cant go wrong.roud:


100% :biggrin:


----------

